
Show HN: Plek – Continuous Deployment Using Now and Fly Integrated with GitHub - Siilwyn
https://dev.to/siilwyn/introducing-plek-30-5fo5
======
Siilwyn
Hi there, after a “soft launch” some months ago using the tool internally.
Today I released a new version of Plek adding support for
[https://fly.io/](https://fly.io/). Would love any kind of feedback!

